# Hey everyone



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

Hey, I am a snowboarding fanatic and now that summer has come around I am looking for anything to do with snowboarding and hope i can waste some time on this forum. You could almost say I'm experiencing snowboarding "withdrawal" I don't know how I will last this summer. Anyway let me introduce myself:

I live in Canada Alberta and ride at Rabbit Hill ski resort most of the year. They have a great park, one of the best in western Canada. I am 14 years old and have 4 years of snowboarding experience, but it's only my second year of riding park. My name is matt and im looking for a future in snowboarding.

Current Setups:

Ride Agenda 152 with Ride xl bindings

*just ordered: Rome artifact


Well I'm looking to discuss snowboarding here, learn some good trick tips and ideas to help me pursue a career in snowboarding, and find ways to keep busy in summer while building my skill in snowboarding.


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

just stick with it, head to every comp you hear about, become friends with as many reps and shop workers/owners and you can, and then just hope for the best


----------

